# Looking to adopt in NYC



## findpolaris (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi! I'm new and I already have two lovey girls, Loki and Marlow. They're both very shy and I thought expanding the family will give them more confidence and make everybody more happy. Does anyone have any leads? I checked Petfinder, Mainely rat rescue, Sean Casey, and several other rescues. Thanks!


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

Why not look into breeders as well?


----------



## findpolaris (Jun 29, 2021)

Enne said:


> Why not look into breeders as well?


I have looked into them, but all of the ones in NYC now seem defunct. Do you know of any that still exist?


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm not from NY, so no. You could try asking on a FB rat breeder group though!


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

If you do a Google search for "pet rat breeders in NYC" , you'll get a list to start with.


----------



## ch0x (Jul 21, 2021)

hey if you are still looking i have 2 girls about 6 months old who I am trying to place. we are in Queens.


----------



## moderndryad (12 mo ago)

findpolaris said:


> I have looked into them, but all of the ones in NYC now seem defunct. Do you know of any that still exist?


Did you find anything? I start the hunt every time one of mine passes from old age, which just happened again last month. I can't bring myself to go through another adoption process, I don't have the patience to fill out another 5-page application and request a letter form my landlord...


----------



## findpolaris (Jun 29, 2021)

moderndryad said:


> Did you find anything? I start the hunt every time one of mine passes from old age, which just happened again last month. I can't bring myself to go through another adoption process, I don't have the patience to fill out another 5-page application and request a letter form my landlord...


Hey friend, I did find two rats from a FB page called “No Rats Left Behind” so give that a try. There’s also an NYC rat group on FB as well. Good luck.


----------

